
Show HN: React Pattern Book – A low maintenance pattern library/style guide - holloway
https://springload.github.io/pattern-book/#
======
noway421
So is this a package which builds a page showing a design system based on your
existing CSS? Interesting, I think the landing page could explain this better.
The demo link above helps a lot, I think it should be more prominent in your
copy.

Also name confused me to think it was an actual physical/digital book i can
buy off amazon...

Great work!

~~~
holloway
Yes, that's right. It requires someone to wrap the HTML in '<Book>' tags but
then it can autodetect the CSS Rules applied and display them.

I'm working on a new version of the homepage -- it's a hard concept to
describe.

------
Kuraj
Sorry but I have a really hard time understanding what this does from the
readme alone

------
zaidf
Demo link shows a blank page in Safari iPhone
([https://springload.github.io/lic-pattern-
library/](https://springload.github.io/lic-pattern-library/))

~~~
hn_user2
Not just iPhone. Safari on MBP also just a blank page.

~~~
holloway
This should be fixed now

(sorry but it took a while to find an iOS device to test on)

------
cryptozeus
Didn't realize book on the top is a demo and you can actually click on it.
Just one suggestion, dont try to create tgis red color busy background...u
have a good idea here, just keep the page simple. Rivht now its confusing and
hard to read on mobile phone

------
uhuru
Who really want to use any fb's products after this data privacy violation
scandal ?

~~~
lowtolerance
Facebook isn’t getting anything out of me using their open-source JavaScript
library that they couldn’t get anyway.

